

Ask HN: What do you think of Apple's new ads? - hvass

For the first time I am quite disappointed in what Apple came out with.<p>Judge for yourself: http://www.apple.com/mac/videos/#tv-ads-mayday
======
jsmcallister
Did they hire the Best Buy Geek Squad marketing team?

~~~
ChrisClark
I instantly thought of FutureShop ads. Low budget ads that try to be funny.

------
israelyc
Agreed!

